# Some Advice Plz.



## mikeechoxray (Oct 29, 2008)

I maybe seeking a divorce with my wife, not sure yet. We have 2 kids 2 and 10. We have a house we mortgaged 5 yrs ago. She has been getting personal with guys on the pc and eventully lead to the cell phone with um. Its happened 3 times before and now there is a forth time. So four times i caught her that i no of in 3 yrs. Anyway my concerns are, first if we divorce, can she move away with our kids? I mean it would be a joint custidy. Second, she has said in a random arguement that she would fight me for the house. It is in both our names but i'm the sole financial contributer for everything. Can she really take our house? Can she make me pay for it if i move out. What other options are there for the house?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If she gets the house chances are good too if she does most of the child care and she would also get major custody of the kids. You would get every other weekend or such. She would become responcible for the house, you would not have to pay for it, but you would have child support and the title would still have your name if it is ever repoed then your credit would be effected.

BTW try marriage counciling for her emotional affair and find out what is lacking that she is searching for.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

See a lawyer for the questions you have about custody, the house and child support. Many will offer a free consultation to educate you. Also google divorce laws for your state the educate yourself. In most sates, a spouse is not allowed to move away with the kids if there is any kind of joint custody. 

I agree with Drac whole heartedly. Seek counsel for you both to see what you can do to improve the marriage but her behavior is not acceptable. Good luck.


----------



## mikeechoxray (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank for ur responses guys. About lawyers, are they real exspensive? Who will have to pay for the lawyer fee's? Since she makes no money i'm assuming i would ;( 
Sigh......this is sooooooo frustrating, she screws up and i end up paying for everything? I mean come on seriously, where's the justice! I dont make much but enough so that we lived comfortable. Now what i'll have to pay though the teeth to be away from her....sigh man sooo frustrating! No there wont be any counsiling , i've had enough, 4 times breaking my trust and heart, no more! I just cant get over the fact that i will have to bear the full brunt of the finance's.....SIGH.....;(


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

She can take it out of joint accounts. They normally run $125 an hour and depending on how nasty the divorce gets it can cost $1000 or up to 10 times more.

draconis


----------



## tommytucker (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been threw one divorce and may be going threw a second one. They can get pretty exspensive and nasty if you dont agree on things. And my husband got custody of my kids for one reason i dont want to talk about but the main reason was because i cheated on him. Do your kids a favor and try to work it out. If you cant work it out agree on things and dont talk bad about her around the kids.


----------

